# Songs for Singing Skull?



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some ideas:
"Welcome To My Nightmare"-by Alice Cooper
"Spooky"-by Dennis Yoast and The Classic IV, or by the Atlanta Rhythm Section
"Witchy Woman"-by The Eagles
"Devil Woman"-by Cliff Richard
"Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These"-by Marilyn Manson
"Pet Semetary"-by The Ramones
"Voices"-by Russ Ballard
"Dragula"-by Rob Zombie
"Bridge Of Sighs"-by Robin Trower
"Lunatic Fringe"-by Red Rider

And a few on the lighter side:

"The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnatti"-by Rose and The Arrangement
"Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes"-by Lewis Lee. This is the theme song from a low-budget movie from 1978.
"Don't Go Into The Woods"-by H. Kingsley Thurher. This is the theme song from a b-grade horror movie from 1980. Kind of a cute song, in a creepy way.

And this 'song' is more like spoken-word, but _very_ creepy. I think it could work well with a talking skull:

"Please, Mr. Gravedigger"-by David Bowie


----------



## bmaskmaker (Sep 29, 2010)

While not exactly Halloween, I would think Bohemian Rhapsody would be fun for a singing skull.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

"I Ain't Got Nobody" seems a great choice.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

They're coming to take me away!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

"Move Your Dead Bones" from one of the ReAnimator soundtracks.

Anything off the two Ghostbusters soundtracks, especially Oingo Boingo's "Flesh and Blood" from GB2.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm" by Rudy Vallee


----------



## lksmart (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys! Out of the ones y'all have given me so far, I really like the idea of using "Witchy Woman" "Dragula" and "With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm". A few of them though, like "Bohemian Rhapsody" and "Move Your Dead Bones" aren't quiet what I'm looking for. I was wanting to come up with a few in particular that had a similar feel to "Spooky Scary Skeletons" (which is why I liked the last suggestion so much). Any ideas? And thanks again for the ideas so far! You guys are more help than you know. =)


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm trying something similar and this video and songs are my inspiration.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj2RxuilOYw
(How do you attach a youtube video like Repo Man above?)
Definetly old school.
PM me if interested and I can dig out the song names and artists. The last one is Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

LKSmart, have you ever heard "The Cockrach That Ate Cincinnatti" ? Don't let the title alone put you off, it's a very Halloweenish song.
I think it'd be great for a singing skull. Check it out here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viTUhOT4d3I

Here are a few other ideas with that similar Halloween flavor:

"Grim Grinning Ghosts"-from Disney's Haunted Mansion
"The Headless Horseman"-Kay Starr
"I Put A Spell On You"-Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## Pancho Gonzales (Nov 29, 2011)

Couple of oldies, but goodies:

"Dem Bones" and "T'Ain't No Sin"


----------



## lksmart (Jul 22, 2009)

PumpkinHead, you're right, I was judging it based on the title (since when I last looked at this thread I didn't have time check all the ones I hadn't heard of), but as it turns out it's exactly the kind of sound I was looking for. "Grim Grinnimg Ghosts" is also a good one. As for "The Headless Horseman," do you by chance know a male version of it, since I'm at least trying to keep the songs with the same gender singer? Pancho, "Dem Bones" and "T'ain't No Sin" are a little too cheer-y for what I'm looking for. Thanks for all the great responses so far, guys! I should have enough to keep me busy for a while. If I think I'm gonna need anymore, I'll be sure to post.
Thanks again!
LKSmart


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad you liked "The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnatti"...it's always been one of my favorite Halloween songs, even if it is a little dated. 

As for the "Headless Horseman", Bing Crosby sings a rendition of it, and Disney did this recording of it in 1963, sung by the late, great Thurl Ravenscroft ( who also sang "You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch"):


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

"Skin and Bones" by The Foo Fighters. I could send you the audacity file with the vocals enhanced as presented on the video on Cowlascious website.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"The House Is Haunted" by Glen Gray & the Casa Loma Orchestra:


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

How about Skeleton Jones.


----------

